# Rescue - Texas



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

*Friends of Golden Retrievers shared Brooks Babies - ARF! (Adopt, Rescue, Foster!)'s photo.
*

*EXTRA URGENT .. Gorgeous Golden/Lab mix boy "Choco", approx. 3 years old, needs URGENT rescue/adoption from San Antonio, TX - Brooks Facility.*



San Antonio, TX - ACS PHOTO Located at :Brooks Development Authority/City of San Antonio Animal Care Services Facility at 2634 Stealth Road, Brooks City Base **...******************************************* Unseen, Unheard and without a Voice Click here for details about me and how to save my life! www.PetHarbor.com pet:SANT.A270114


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*TX GR Rescue Groups*

*Texas*

Dallas/Ft Worth Metro GR Rescue, Inc. (DFWGRR)
Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc
Golden Retriever Acres Senior Sanctuary, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Alliance
Golden Retriever Rescue of El Paso
Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston
Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas
Gold Ribbon Rescue


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Thanks I will contact these groups!


----------

